# Prayers



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry. Sending tons of prayers and positive vibes for your sweet little daughter to fight hard.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry! I will be sending out emails to add your beautiful daughter to the prayer list. No need to know her name, God knows it ♥


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

many peace and prayers to you and your girl.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so sorry to read this news. You and your daughter are in my thoughts.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers going out to you and your beautiful daughter. I cannot even begin to imagine what you're going through. {{Hugs}}


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sending prayers and strength to you and your princess.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sending you many prayers for your little girl.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I am so sorry you have to go through this. My thoughts and prayers are with your beautiful daughter. I do not know much about the diseases that you mention, but when you feel ready, please please call hospice, that can provide so much support and information. Hospice workers are amazing people and truly heaven sent.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sending Prayers up for your daughter. 

I am sorry you all have to go through this.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending many, many prayers for your daughter.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry. I can't even imagine what you are going through. Sending prayers to you and your family.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I will be keeping you and your daughter in my thoughts and prayers. She is beautiful. I can't imagine the pain you must be feeling.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your beautiful daughter. I pray that God will watch over you all and give you the strength and courage you need during this time. 

As mom, my heart hurts for you.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with your daughter, you and your family. (((HUGS))).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

YOUR sweet daughter and you are in my prayers!


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I didn't realize I forgot to mention her name. It is Alyssa. The prayers, thoughts and kind words mean so much.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for your sweet daughter Alyssa. I hope she will make a turn for better soon.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Steph, I wish I had words to bring you comfort. Your post has turned my heart inside out.... Alyssa clearly has been through a fight no child should ever have to endure, but God has blessed her with a mother who loves her fiercely and completely. I will pray for strength for Alyssa and for you, may He hold you both in the palm of his hand....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending prayers for your beautiful daughter and you..


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry that your beautiful Alyssa is going through this terrible time! Keepin Alyssa and your family in our thoughts and prayers for the strength to get thru this scarey time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for your sweet daughter and your family.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I am so sorry for all you and your daughter go through. Prayers for your family. I know you will know when it's time to call hospice. Hold her tight and just love her. Your daughter's service dog is a blessing.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Aw, so sad. Thinking of you in this time.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Prayers for strength and healing for you both
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Continuing to keep you and your sweet Alyssa in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for sweet Alyssa to feel better soon.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am praying for your sweet girl. How is she doing?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

More prayers going out to Alyissa, you and your family.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The picture of your daughter reminds me a lot of my 9 year old Alyssa.

We will be sending prayers for Alyssa and your family. Miracles do happen, and the prayers on this board are very powerful.

I can't imagine any mother going having to go through this.


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the prayers. She is the same right now. Refusing to eat and only drinking what I force her to through syringe. We are at GI dr today hoping to get a Gtube for her. Maybe that will give her the strength to keep fighting


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

I just saw your thread, I am so very sorry you and Alyssa have to go through this, as a mother my heart is breaking for you, sending healing thoughts for beautiful Alyssa and that the Gtube helps her to get the nutrition she needs to gain strength to keep fighting. Hugs, Olga.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

God: please give Alyssa the strength to keep fighting.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

So sorry for your poor daughter, hoping she can make a turn for the better and that she will be feeling like celebrating when her birthday arrives next week.


----------



## Phoebe's new mom (Nov 7, 2012)

Our family will have you in our prayers.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Peace Be With You and Alyssa. I will pray for her and your family.


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

We were direct admitted to the hospital today. Her GI dr is doing a full work up with metabolic, nephrology, neurology, cardiology and GI. He is giving fluids and trying to build her strength up to get a GTube. She is not strong enough for surgery as of right now. Thanks for all the prayers 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going your way and prayers that she will gain strength for surgery.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for sweet little girl.


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

Alyssa is scheduled to get her Gtube put in tomorrow. Thanks for all the prayers


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

"For where two or three are gathered in my name, there am I among them"

- A guy who worked a lot of miracles

My wife and I will continue to pray for you and your daughter. I have a feeling she'll start doing better. God bless you. You are not alone.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I will keep Alyssa in my thoughts and prayers. I hope her surgery goes well tomorrow and that the gtube will help her get stronger!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Keeping Alyssa in our prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*



dborgers said:


> "For where two or three are gathered in my name, there am I among them"
> 
> - A guy who worked a lot of miracles
> 
> My wife and I will continue to pray for you and your daughter. I have a feeling she'll start doing better. God bless you. You are not alone.


Steph

I ditto what Danny said, except that my Hubby and I are praying for Alyssa and you!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Alyssa is still on our prayer list and will remain there. Hugs to you ♥


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts your way!!! Keep fighting Alyssa!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sending lots of prayers your way!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

continuing to send many prayers and healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Hope the surgery went well and Alyssa can get the nutrition she needs. Thoughts and prayers go out to Allysa and the rest of your family


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers for your dear daughter to gain strength and win this fight. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I am so sorry your baby is so ill. I will send many many prayers for her and your entire family. God bless you all.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

How are you guys doing? Hugs, Olga.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers for your sweet daughter and your family.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sending healing energy and prayers for a happy outcome for Alyssa and for you.

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alyssa*

Praying for Alyssa and you!!


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

Alyssa had her surgery for a Gtube Friday. They started her feedings Saturday and she went home today. She has a very long road ahead of her and requires continuous care but every day I get with her is a blessing and I will cherish them


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

God bless your little girl. My prayers are with Alyssa and your family.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You have a lot of people praying for you all.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Alyssa is in my prayers, God Bless her!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am glad to hear her surgery went well and she's back home with you. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your precious daughter.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs and so glad you have more days to cherish.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Just seeing this thread now and so sorry I missed it. My thoughts are with you and your sweet daughter Alyssa. I can't begin to imagine your ordeal. Hugs to you both


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

It is wonderful that your daughter can come home to her family. I hope that the g-tube helps to keep her with you for a long time. I understand how time comsuming her care can be, but please take the time to care for yourself as well. The best thing for Alyssa is a healthy, and as happy a mother as possible.

Prayers to Alyssa and your family.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Keeping Alyssa and your family in my prayers. I hope she is getting better soon.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just seeing this thread. Alyssa and you are in my thoughts. God bless you and your daughter.


----------



## MTCara (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm new here and picked up your thread. My prayers are with you for continued improvement for your daughter, wisdom for your medical team, and strength for you. May your service dog continue to be a blessing as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*God bless, alyssa*



Stephpylant said:


> Alyssa had her surgery for a Gtube Friday. They started her feedings Saturday and she went home today. She has a very long road ahead of her and requires continuous care but every day I get with her is a blessing and I will cherish them


God Bless Alyssa and your family!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope your daughter is getting better soon.


----------



## carolynk9 (Nov 16, 2011)

I am so sorry to read this post. I will be saying a prayer for your little girl.


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Prayers to you and Alyssa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Happy Birthday Alyssa*

I wish you a Happy Birthday Alyssa!​ 
All the best - Hugs ​


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Lots of people are praying for you and Alyssa. 

And what a beautiful picture, Love Never Dies


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your prayers, thoughts gifts and support! Words cannot express my gratitude! I cried when I got an email and just reading all this gives me so much support! Thank you again! God bless


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Stephpylant said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers, thoughts gifts and support! Words cannot express my gratitude! I cried when I got an email and just reading all this gives me so much support! Thank you again! God bless


We'll continue to pray for you and Alyssa and your family. Your angels will always be right beside you .. unseen, doing what they do 

And please give Alyssa's service golden some belly rubs and ear scratches from us


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sending more prayers your way for Alyssa. I hope she had a good birthday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy birthday*

Wishing Alyssa a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY and that is a beautiful pic, Love never dies!

Praying for Alyssa, her service dog and her whole family every day!! 
God Bless you all!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Alyssa 

You're a very special little girl, and your dog is really cute too


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Happy 7th Birthday Alyssa....


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We give thanks today Alyssa is at home with you surrounded by love. 

We'll continue to pray for Alyssa to regain her strength. Give your little angel a hug from us


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks to all! I have so much to be thankful for this Thanksgiving!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Alyssa and your family are in our prayers today and everyday ♥


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Stephpylant said:


> Thanks to all! I have so much to be thankful for this Thanksgiving!


We're all in your corner and sending prayers and super positive vibes.

You young ladies have a great day


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Will pray for you & for your precious little daughter. My heart goes out to you as a mother who lost two sons as young children. May God bless you with His peace & may He bless your beautiful child with all that she needs at this time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Many prayers on the way. Happy Thanksgiving and 7th Birthday to Alyssa.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Holding Alyssa and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Bumping up.

Super positive vibes and prayers continue in your direction


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alyssa*

We are all praying for Alyssa and her whole family!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending positive vibes and prayers for your sweet girl and your family.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

We are sending too the positive vibes and prayers for your sweet girl Alyssa and all your family!!!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Prayers always and sending this wonderful blessing to Alysa and her family:

May the blessing of light be on you – light without and light within.
May the blessed sunlight shine on you like a great peat fire,
so that stranger and friend
may come and warm himself at it.
And may light shine out of the two eyes of you,
like a candle set in the window of a house,
bidding the wanderer come in out of the storm.
And may the blessing of the rain be on you,
may it beat upon your Spirit and wash it fair and clean,
and leave there a shining pool where the blue of Heaven shines,
and sometimes a star.
And may the blessing of the earth be on you,
soft under your feet as you pass along the roads,
soft under you as you lie out on it, tired at the end of day;
and may it rest easy over you when, at last, you lie out under it.
May it rest so lightly over you that your soul may be out from under it quickly; up and off and on its way to God.
And now may the Lord bless you, and bless you kindly. Amen.

~ Scottish Benediction


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to Alyssa. How is she feeling today?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Checking in to see how Alyssa is doing, and hoping things are improving.


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey everyone thanks for the prayers! She has a fever now and so do I. Not sure who gave it to who but I'm praying she is able to fight whatever she has off without sending her back to the hospital. Everyone was afraid of her getting a fever and getting sick this soon after surgery. Please keep her in your prayers! Also I appreciate the generosity from everyone you guys really don't know how much it has helped!! My heart goes out to everyone for their prayers and gifts!! As for the phone calls when I get my voice back I will be returning them! So sorry!
Much love 
Stephanie, Alyssa and Triton















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you're both now fighting fever. I will be praying that both of you shake it quickly, sending you good thoughts....


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Praying for Alyssa to come through this setback too. God said, "For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them."
And Alyssa has a lot of people praying for her! ♥


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Stephanie,

Absolutely no need to apologize  We just want both of you to feel better.

There are a multitude of people in your corner, praying and sending tons of super positive vibes to you and your babies.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So many prayers for Alyssa and your family. We've been out of town, so I want to thank Danny for pointing me to this thread.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

BTW, Triton's cute as a button too. Get well soon


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thought and prayers from NC, hoping Alyssa can fight off this fever!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Love and Hugs for Alyssa. Many prayers for you. You can do it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for your girl.


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Prayers going heavenwards for your beautiful daughter Alyssa. And for you. Big hugs from New Zealand.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alyssa*

Huge prayers coming for Alyssa!!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Lots of prayers and good wishes to your sweet daughter and you. :wavey:


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Prayers and good wishes for your little angel <3


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh dear, I'm so sorry!  I am just reading this! You are right about fighting for your daughter! I would refuse a death sentence too if I were you! I know our God is able to divinely intervene and miraclously set her free from this disease and restore her to health and wholeness! She has her whole life ahead of her! By His stripes, she is healed in Jesus name!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

love never dies said:


> God: please give Alyssa the strength to keep fighting.


Yes Lord!!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

dborgers said:


> "For where two or three are gathered in my name, there am I among them"
> 
> - A guy who worked a lot of miracles
> 
> My wife and I will continue to pray for you and your daughter. I have a feeling she'll start doing better. God bless you. You are not alone.


Jesus Christ, a name above all names!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Continuing to pray for both you and Alyssa. Please know I think of her often.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alyssa*

Praying very hard for Alyssa and you!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hope this finds both of you feeling better today.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

How is Alyssa doing? No more fever?
We will sending Alyssa more prayers and love.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am still praying for your beloved Alyssa. I know that there are a variety of illnesses and that many children die, but I feel in my heart that Alyssa should live! I am praying dearly for a miracle.


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

Alyssa is improving. Her fever stays away as long as she is resting but comes back when she is on the go and today we have 2 dr appts so it is here but low grade fever. As for me still no voice and a relentless cough! She has gone from 35lbs to 41lbs after her GI tube insertion which is great news! She weighed 45lbs before her failure to thrive so we are almost there! Thanks for the continent generosity and prayers they mean a lot!! Much love to my new family!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stephyplant*



Stephpylant said:


> Alyssa is improving. Her fever stays away as long as she is resting but comes back when she is on the go and today we have 2 dr appts so it is here but low grade fever. As for me still no voice and a relentless cough! She has gone from 35lbs to 41lbs after her GI tube insertion which is great news! She weighed 45lbs before her failure to thrive so we are almost there! Thanks for the continent generosity and prayers they mean a lot!! Much love to my new family!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


So happy that Alysssa is improving-that is the most wonderful news. Praying that both of her Doctors appts. come out just fine. Sounds like Mom better see a Doctor about her cough and no voice!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That's wonderful that she's putting weight back on! Be sure to take care of yourself among everything you do for the rest of your family!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

So glad to hear she has gained some weight. I hope the fever will be gone soon, does the doctor feel it's the same virus you've had? I hope you both are feeling better quickly.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

A small army of people continue to pray and send super positive vibes for both of your full recoveries. So happy to read Alyssa is gaining weight and thus more strength. Progress is in the air. We hope you both get feeling a whole lot better. Try to get some rest


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

We have two little girls on this forum that I wake up and go to sleep thinking and praying for.

It is so good to read that Alyssa is gaining weight and improving. Give her gentle Hugs from us!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers for your daughter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alyssa*

Praying for you, Alyssa, and Mom, too!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

continue to pray Alyssa.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope you gals are feeling better today  Prayers continue ...


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

She was taken to the hospital tonight by ambulance. She had a bad seizure and is still out of it. Thanks for the prayers


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Prayers for your precious Alyssa.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I have been and will continue to pray for her!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, Stephanie, what a hard road you walk.

I hope knowing so many people are praying for you and Alyssa and are in your corner helps just a little.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many prayers flying your way.


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks so much and having you guys praying and support really does help so much. She is home we have to adjust a med as her "therapeutic level should be in the 90s and she was 48 so that's why she had such a bad seizure. Gave her Ativan and keeping her resting 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Stephanie,

You're no doubt very relieved Alyssa is back home.

Hope you're feeling better too.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so glad she's back home! God's not done with Alyssa yet! Sending hugs and prayers


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Alyssa, you are in my prayers every day. Hugs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prayers to you and Alyssa, the angels are with her and watching over her.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for sweet girl.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Praying hard for things to turn around.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Praying and positive thoughts for a little sweet girl


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alyssa*

So glad that Alyssa is home-praying for such a sweet little girl!!


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone! We see her metabolic dr Monday. Hoping to get good news. I've had so much bad news lately good news would be a breath of fresh air! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sending tons of Golden prayers for you and your family !!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Steph, thank you for continuing to update us on Alyssa. I hope your apt on monday is a good one. I continue to think of you all and pray for you often.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*



Stephpylant said:


> Thanks everyone! We see her metabolic dr Monday. Hoping to get good news. I've had so much bad news lately good news would be a breath of fresh air!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Steph

Praying very hard for Alyssa and your family!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers for your little one and her family.


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

Giving you guys updates is the least I can do for all you guys have done for us! 
Unfortunately tonight finds some bad news. She started complaining of stomach pain, got real pain and a sudden fever. I check her surgery site and it looks abnormally red and swollen. Give her pain meds and clean the site. I let her fall asleep knowing we see her metabolic dr in the morning. I go back up to check on her and she is drenched head to toe in sweat. Give her an extra dose of Tylenol to hopefully break her fever. I'm trying to keep her out of the er. Please continue to pray. I'm so upset, it seems every time she starts to do good she ends up taking 5steps backwards and I feel so horrible for her that she can't even enough her childhood. Praying with you guys and thank you all so much!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Stephpylant said:


> ...Unfortunately tonight finds some bad news. She started complaining of stomach pain, got real pain and a sudden fever. I check her surgery site and it looks abnormally red and swollen. Give her pain meds and clean the site. I let her fall asleep knowing we see her metabolic dr in the morning. I go back up to check on her and she is drenched head to toe in sweat. Give her an extra dose of Tylenol to hopefully break her fever. I'm trying to keep her out of the er...


I hate to say this and I know you don't want to hear it, but this sounds like an infection at the surgical site. If that's the problem, she urgently needs to see doctors who can drain the infection and treat it before it gets worse.

Holding you and Alyssa in my thoughts and prayers, with hopes that she is much better by morning,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*



Stephpylant said:


> Giving you guys updates is the least I can do for all you guys have done for us!
> Unfortunately tonight finds some bad news. She started complaining of stomach pain, got real pain and a sudden fever. I check her surgery site and it looks abnormally red and swollen. Give her pain meds and clean the site. I let her fall asleep knowing we see her metabolic dr in the morning. I go back up to check on her and she is drenched head to toe in sweat. Give her an extra dose of Tylenol to hopefully break her fever. I'm trying to keep her out of the er. Please continue to pray. I'm so upset, it seems every time she starts to do good she ends up taking 5steps backwards and I feel so horrible for her that she can't even enough her childhood. Praying with you guys and thank you all so much!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Steph: I have to agree that it does sound like an infection. Praying for Alyssa!!


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

Metabolic dr diagnosed her with a skin infection around the site. It is pretty bad and very raw! Keeping close eye on her and she is home bound other than drs again till it heals. Thanks for prayers!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

So glad Alyssa is home. Praying the infection gets better-assuming Doctor gave her antibiotics. Putting a special request in to her Guardian Angel!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Continuing to pray for Alyssa.

With my children, Tylenol never broke the fever alone. In the future, you might want to *ask her doctor* about using children's motrin, or a combo of tylenol and motrin timed at different intervals.


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

We do Tylenol and Motrin every 4 hrs


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

Praying for Alyssa!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Stephanie,

Did know you've had thousands of views of this thread and thousands of prayers said?

They continue for both of you


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Stephpylant said:


> We do Tylenol and Motrin every 4 hrs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


That is what we do too, just didn't want to give you medical advice details.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Hang in there. Extra prayers and love sending for both of you.


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

Today only brings more bad news. She is being tested for MERSA. Also if the site has not healed by Friday we have to see her GI and talk about taking out the tube. They are worried she is allergic to it. I am scared to death as this is her life line and we do not know where to go if she is allergic to her tube. I am praying and begging to God that she is not allergic to the tube. Please pray extra hard! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Stephpylant said:


> Today only brings more bad news. She is being tested for MERSA. Also if the site has not healed by Friday we have to see her GI and talk about taking out the tube. They are worried she is allergic to it. I am scared to death as this is her life line and we do not know where to go if she is allergic to her tube. I am praying and begging to God that she is not allergic to the tube. Please pray extra hard!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Oh, my, this is so scary. I hope it's not MRSA. And I hope she can keep her tube in. Sending many, many prayers to your little girl.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Stephpylant said:


> Today only brings more bad news. She is being tested for MERSA. Also if the site has not healed by Friday we have to see her GI and talk about taking out the tube. They are worried she is allergic to it. I am scared to death as this is her life line and we do not know where to go if she is allergic to her tube. I am praying and begging to God that she is not allergic to the tube. Please pray extra hard!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Just checking in. Have been worrying about her all afternoon. Any result on the MRSA test? How are you holding up?


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

I am calling about the MRSA in the morning but its a culture so it takes a couple days. The bubble area where she was cultured has gotten bigger and worse and I called. If she is worse tomorrow then we have to go to the er. Hoping it isn't bc that's the last place we want to be.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Steph,

With Alyssa's body trying to fight MRSA (if that's what it is) her immune system has a lot to handle, and thus, perhaps, the redness around the feeding tube isnt' getting all the fighting power it needs. Just a thought. There are still antibiotics in the arsenal. 

Extra hard prayers being said for you and Alyssa all over the world.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Thinking about you every single day, will keep sending healing thoughts your way. Hugs, Olga.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you and sending lots of prayers your way!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thinking of you and sending tons of Golden thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Sending lots of prayers your way...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Thinking of you and praying for you everyday!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Continued thoughts and prayers for you and precious Alyssa, you both have endured so much more than anyone should have to. 

My heart goes out to you both.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The number of people saying prayers for both of you would look like this if all in one place


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

Alyssa is being direct admitted into the hospital today as she is now septic and may need to go into surgery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Still praying for Alyssa and her family. So sorry for the latest news.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

continue sending lots of prayers your way!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

More prayers


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry for this latest setback! Please give her a big hug from all of us, we're praying everyday for your precious little girl ♥


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Lots of prayers for Alyssa, God Bless You Sweet One.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Stephpylant said:


> Alyssa is being direct admitted into the hospital today as she is now septic and may need to go into surgery.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Sending prayers to Alyssa. And to your whole family.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers, prayers and more prayers for your sweet little girl!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sending prayers to you and Alyssa!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Lots of us praying for you and Alyssa.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts for your little girl and strength for you, Mom.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Thinking about Alyssa. Would love to hear from you if you have time to post.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

You are in my prayers every day little one. HUGS!


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

We will probably be in the hospital at least thru the weekend. They want to keep her on iv antibiotics. Awaiting her GI dr to come in and he will decide of she is going to get a new tube or not. Her site is no better and it's spreading.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hoping that you and Alyssa are staying strong! 

Hoping you are also taking care of yourself.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alyssa*

Praying for Alyssa and you!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Please tell Alyssa that Tess, Tucker, and Bella, and their people Kathleen and Elena, are thinking of her. The dogs say "woof!" from Northern California.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sending healing prayers for sweet Alyssa.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for your girl all time. I hope she is getting better and fights hard and strong.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Stephpylant said:


> We will probably be in the hospital at least thru the weekend. They want to keep her on iv antibiotics. Awaiting her GI dr to come in and he will decide of she is going to get a new tube or not. Her site is no better and it's spreading.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Oh Steph, I'm so sorry to see this.... I will pray that these antibiotics will work. I think of you often, i hope it helps a little to know that we are all pulling Alyssa and praying for your strength.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*



nolefan said:


> Oh Steph, I'm so sorry to see this.... I will pray that these antibiotics will work. I think of you often, i hope it helps a little to know that we are all pulling Alyssa and praying for your strength.


Steph

Praying for Alyssa!


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

Here till at least Wednesday now. They want to continue to keep her on iv antibiotics and want to see if the 3 ointments they have her on work. She is now refusing to take meds by mouth so we are doing them via tube. Her rash is getting better but the granulation tissue around the tube is not


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It sucks to be in the hospital, but at least you're in the place where they can deal with this stuff and get Alyssa's condition stable.

Lots of prayers


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this, tons more thoughts and prayers coming your way !!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Keeping Alyssa in my prayers.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Stephpylant said:


> Here till at least Wednesday now. They want to continue to keep her on iv antibiotics and want to see if the 3 ointments they have her on work. She is now refusing to take meds by mouth so we are doing them via tube. Her rash is getting better but the granulation tissue around the tube is not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Sending more positive touts to Alyssa, you, and loved ones. We are rooting for her to get better quickly!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Stopping by to let you know we're thinking about you


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Prayers and hugs for Alyssa


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alyssa*

Praying for Alyssa and you!!


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

We made it home. They can't do surgery on her now bc the site is to new. She is allergic to the silicon so we are keeping gauze there to keep it off her skin. Her stoma granulation tissue is more pronounced instead of better but they can't do surgery to fix it right now. I'm hoping and praying the creams I have help it go down. Thanks for the prayers and please continue to pray as she has a long road ahead of her!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Many many more prayers coming to Alyssa and you. I hope the creams help. Is she at all comfortable? I can't imagine how hard this is for such a young child. I hope she's able to pet Triton.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Thanks for the prayers and please continue to pray as she has a long road ahead of her!


You can be sure we will keep praying


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your sweet girl is in my prayers all time. Hugs!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

Glad that Alyssa and you are home. Prayers are continuing!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm keeping you and Alyssa in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Tons of prayers still coming your way


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for your girl.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Stephpylant said:


> Thanks for the prayers and please continue to pray as she has a long road ahead of her!


I am so glad that you have Alyssa at home, especially at this time of year it must help so much mentally. I just want you to know how much I admire you for holding it together as a mother and doing everything you can for your daughter. I have friends with a 4 year old fighting a brain tumor now and it has really brought home to me how all consuming it is when your child is so very sick. The stress of having the worry be so constant takes such a toll on a parent. I hope you are allowing those who love you to help you and support you. I will continue to pray for Alyssa to heal and you to maintain your strength. You are an amazing woman.


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for such uplifting words! She is comfortable at times and not at others. We are both exhausted and she is over it. I appreciate all the prayers as they help so much!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*



Stephpylant said:


> Thanks for such uplifting words! She is comfortable at times and not at others. We are both exhausted and she is over it. I appreciate all the prayers as they help so much!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Steph: Praying so hard for Alyssa and you, especially at this time of the year!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Stephanie,

Checking in on you and Alyssa. How are things going? Prayers continue.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sending healing prayers for Alyssa and continued strength as well.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I hope you feel better, still praying for you and your family!


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

She is gaining weight and gaining strength. She is having issues with sleeping and has been emotional so I have had to talk to her a lot to help her out. Her gtissue is still draining and bleeding but it won't go away till surgery which won't be till they put a new tube in


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> She is gaining weight and gaining strength.


Sounds like she's headed in the right direction.  It has to be tough for her at her age to be tethered to a feeding tube like she is, but this shall pass too.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for your girl and your family.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so glad she's gaining weight! Sending boundless prayers and good thoughts to you and Alyssa, and the rest of your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am praying so hard for Alyssa and you!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Prayers for Alyssa.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Continued prayers for Alyssa.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thinking of you two


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending cyber hugs to you both.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

Praying very hard for Alyssa and you!!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Praying for your dear daughter and your family. God Bless ..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

Merry Christmas to Alyssa and you! May God Bless!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Merry Christmas 

How is Alyssa doing?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Merry Christmas Alyssa and family!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Merry Christmas.. Sending prayers.. God Bless...


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Merry Christmas - continue sending prayers for Alyssa .


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for Alyssa.


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

We went to Alyssas GI yesterday. He said blood work suggested her liver is being over worked. So he has me feeding her 100ml a hour from 70ml and has her off the feedings from 8am-12pm and again from 4pm-7pm so her liver can rest. She is up to 45lbs which is excellent! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Gaining weight......YEA! She is in my prayers daily.

Give her lots of Hugs & Kisses from NJ.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alyssa*

So glad to hear that Alyssa is gaining weight.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear she is gaining weight, continued prayers coming your way for you both.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Stephpylant said:


> She is up to 45lbs which is excellent!


Yeah!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Stephpylant said:


> We went to Alyssas GI yesterday. He said blood work suggested her liver is being over worked. So he has me feeding her 100ml a hour from 70ml and has her off the feedings from 8am-12pm and again from 4pm-7pm so her liver can rest. She is up to 45lbs which is excellent!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Continuing to send good thoughts and prayers to Alyssa. I hope she was able to enjoy Christmas, her gifts and family. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

She is still depressed and we see her psychologist tomorrow. It is def needed. She lost a father figure this past Saturday when my at the time boyfriend now ex laid his hands on me. She wasn't around at the time of the incident luckily but bc of the domestic violence and cheating he is gone from our life's and it is hard on her and my son  prayers needed to help us through this and I know made the right choice but it is a hard one still. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Stephpylant said:


> She is still depressed and we see her psychologist tomorrow. It is def needed. She lost a father figure this past Saturday when my at the time boyfriend now ex laid his hands on me. She wasn't around at the time of the incident luckily but bc of the domestic violence and cheating he is gone from our life's and it is hard on her and my son  prayers needed to help us through this and I know made the right choice but it is a hard one still.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Oh, that leaves me speechless. At a time when you need emotional support th e most. I know this whole thing has put a lot of stress on your family (understatement!), but for it to come out like that....  I hope you are taking care of yourself, too, and not only thinking about your kids. Continuing to send prayers your way. Be sure Alyssa knows there are people and dogs around the world thinking of her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alyssa*



Stephpylant said:


> She is still depressed and we see her psychologist tomorrow. It is def needed. She lost a father figure this past Saturday when my at the time boyfriend now ex laid his hands on me. She wasn't around at the time of the incident luckily but bc of the domestic violence and cheating he is gone from our life's and it is hard on her and my son  prayers needed to help us through this and I know made the right choice but it is a hard one still.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Glad Alyssa is going to see the psychologist. I am assuming that he didn't hurt you physically. You've been through so much!
I am sure that losing him is MUCH BETTER than you and she being subjected to that kind of abuse!
God Bless you both in 2013! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

Karen: thank you. I am doing great now. The first couple of days were really had but then I realized I was not in a relationship and I've been doing really good since. He did dislocate a rib of mine and damaged some muscle in my neck. I've been in a lot of pain but I am getting better. The psychologist is helping Alyssa a lot. And praise god Alyssa ate half a cheeseburger the other day. She hasn't ate since then but I am happy she did that. It's just a step closer! Triton has been busy taking care of her and me. He doesn't like it when I am hurt!















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hope you and Alyssa and your son had a very nice Christmas.

Happy New Year!  May it bring wonderful things to you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alyssa*

Praying the New Year Brings you MANY BLESSINGS!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hopefully with this new year, things will improve even more.

So sorry that you and your family have been through so much. 

Hugs and prayers for Alyssa.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, Stephanie. Just checking in on you and your family. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Stephanie: Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

She is gaining weight which is great! Her tube came out Saturday so we had to go to the hospital so they could replace it. We are on feeding breaks from 8am-12pm and 4pm-7pm bc her liver levels were elevated. She is tolerating the breaks well. She is looking much better. We see her heart dr thurs and we have bloodwork to recheck her liver.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Stephpylant said:


> She is gaining weight which is great! Her tube came out Saturday so we had to go to the hospital so they could replace it. We are on feeding breaks from 8am-12pm and 4pm-7pm bc her liver levels were elevated. She is tolerating the breaks well. She is looking much better. We see her heart dr thurs and we have bloodwork to recheck her liver.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


So glad to hear that she's gaining weight. You sound upbeat--I hope you weathering all this fairly well. I also hope you have some back-up for caring for your kids so you can take care of yourself. Thinking about you and Alyssa every day.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great news, Steph  You have a lot of people in your corner praying and sending super positive vibes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*



Stephpylant said:


> She is gaining weight which is great! Her tube came out Saturday so we had to go to the hospital so they could replace it. We are on feeding breaks from 8am-12pm and 4pm-7pm bc her liver levels were elevated. She is tolerating the breaks well. She is looking much better. We see her heart dr thurs and we have bloodwork to recheck her liver.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Steph: That is wonderful news-praying!


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

The dr adjusted her feedings again. She has been increased from 100ml a hr to 120ml a hour with feeds from 10am-12pm, 4pm-7pm and again from 10pm-8am. She has vomited a couple times w this adjustment and hasn't look good she complains her stomach hurts her. We go back to her dr next week to put a longer tube in as she needs it with the weight gain. I'm going to talk to him then. I hope it's nothing major but it just doesn't look like her body can metabolize that much food in that time frame. This is disappointing for us and we are trying to work up to her having bigger breaks so she can return to school. Keeps the prayers as we need them. I feel like for every step forward we make we get knocked back 10more. She is also having a bad upper respiratory infection and we are fighting to keep it from turning into pneumonia. I appreciate all the support we get from here and all the prayers! It truly means a lot!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Thinking of your little fighter every day. {{hugs}} to you and family.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Steph. No matter how bad it seems, it does seem as though she'd going better than before. We're all praying for you and Alysa.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for your sweet girl all time.


----------



## meandmythree (Jun 22, 2010)

praying for you and your family


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

Praying for all of you!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Praying for you all and hoping that the next appointment brings the answers that you need. Your strength and the perseverance you continue to show in fighting for your daughter are inspiring to me. I will be thinking about you...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Hoping Alyssa is tolerating the increased feeding better, and can get back to school. Prayers and thoughts coming your way.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thinking about you two young ladies. Hope all is well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My continued thoughts and prayers to your daughter and you.


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

Please say a extra prayer for Triton, Alyssa's service dog. I found that he has a ear hematoma tonight. I've applied for a loan and I hope I get it bc he will need surgery to fix his ear  I will keep him home from working for now.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Stephpylant said:


> Please say a extra prayer for Triton, Alyssa's service dog. I found that he has a ear hematoma tonight. I've applied for a loan and I hope I get it bc he will need surgery to fix his ear  I will keep him home from working for now.


Will do. Check out this thread. There are tons of foundations that help with dogs who need surgery.

I hope Alyssa and you and your family are doing well - Danny 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...on/114409-donations-financial-assistance.html


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the prayers! He had his surgery and did good he is getting better everyday! Alyssa is needing prayers as she is having chest pains from her reflux and is a little uncomfortable. Other than that she is doing ok 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Excellent news, Stephanie  Thanks for the update.


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been on lately. We have been super busy. Alyssa was doing well but has declined in health again and is back to sleeping a lot again. We are doing a test on her pituitary gland to see if we can stop her puberty. That is key to getting her better. Her homebound teachers have even noted the big decrease and she needs tons of prayers. I just don't know what I'm praying for at times though. I feel selfish praying for god to let her stay. I just want her comfortable and happy. That's my prayer and hope. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Prayers for your baby and you. (((((+HUGS)))))


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

Just wanted you to know I'm praying for Alyssa. God bless you all!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad you stopped by. Many many prayers for Alyssa and all her family.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey, Stephanie

Glad you stopped by.  The title of your thread is in my subscribed threads and I see it every time I log on. Thought about you a lot. Thanks for stoppping in and and letting us know how you and Alyssa doing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*



Stephpylant said:


> Sorry I haven't been on lately. We have been super busy. Alyssa was doing well but has declined in health again and is back to sleeping a lot again. We are doing a test on her pituitary gland to see if we can stop her puberty. That is key to getting her better. Her homebound teachers have even noted the big decrease and she needs tons of prayers. I just don't know what I'm praying for at times though. I feel selfish praying for god to let her stay. I just want her comfortable and happy. That's my prayer and hope.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Steph: So sorry to hear about Alyssa. I am praying for her and you.


----------

